# Use Your Brakes



## WonkoTheSane (Nov 14, 2018)

I had to have my 12V battery replaced and had them look at a steering noise. 
They said my brakes are rusting and pitted from being unused. 
I rarely press my brake pedal, putting for regen instead, but it looks like I should start using them. 
Awaiting an estimate on a related repair.


----------



## wa4yih (3 mo ago)

Try to slow down with the brakes a little more to warm them up and dry them out.


----------



## WonkoTheSane (Nov 14, 2018)

I'm told they need to replace my half-shaft, brake pads and rotors. $1400.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

WonkoTheSane said:


> I'm told they need to replace my half-shaft, brake pads and rotors. $1400.


Holy crap.

Ask them how much to just replace the half-shaft. I'm curious to see if they're overcharging for the pads & rotors. Anybody can replace the pads & rotors - I've done both myself.


----------



## WonkoTheSane (Nov 14, 2018)

garsh said:


> Holy crap.
> 
> Ask them how much to just replace the half-shaft. I'm curious to see if they're overcharging for the pads & rotors. Anybody can replace the pads & rotors - I've done both myself.


I canceled my appointment. Looking into other options.


----------



## WonkoTheSane (Nov 14, 2018)

WonkoTheSane said:


> I canceled my appointment. Looking into other options.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Rock Auto has front-brake rotor and pad kits for the Model 3:

Daily Driver: $133.79
Premium: $208.79
High Performance: $232.79
So, a little expensive, but not excessively so. I assume this $355 price does not include labor?


----------

